# Animal Control Officer



## Ice29 (Apr 25, 2016)

The Animal Control Officer told my neighbor today,
"Shut your mouth and listen very carefully, Dangerous Breed Dogs are banned here for Public safety purposes, and we don't give a fuck how much you love your dog, We don't fucking love your dog, and we're the boss, and your dog isn't a human being and it doesn't have rights and we're taking it away".

"And you cannot register a dangerous breed dog as a Service dog here either, because the list automatically bans those that are on it, from being service dogs"

And they took the dog.
The Dog was as mean as all get out.



I'm fucking tired of stupid dog owners too.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2016)

_"And you cannot register a dangerous breed dog as a Service dog here either, because the list automatically bans those that are on it, from being service dogs"_



^  aren't german shepherds often utilized as service dogs..??


----------



## Ice29 (Apr 25, 2016)

Valerie said:


> "And you cannot register a dangerous breed dog as a Service dog here either, because the list automatically bans those that are on it, from being service dogs"
> 
> 
> 
> aren't german shepherds often utilized as service dogs..?



Not here they're not.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 25, 2016)

"Dangerous Breed" laws are total BS.  They don't address the real issues - which is irresponsible owners and individual dogs.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> The Animal Control Officer told my neighbor today,
> 
> "Shut your mouth and listen very carefully, *Dangerous Breed Dogs are banned here for Public safety purposes*,




where?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2016)

I've had supposed dangerous breeds and never had any problems..


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> The Animal Control Officer told my neighbor today,
> "Shut your mouth and listen very carefully, Dangerous Breed Dogs are banned here for Public safety purposes, and we don't give a fuck how much you love your dog, We don't fucking love your dog, and we're the boss, and your dog isn't a human being and it doesn't have rights and we're taking it away".
> 
> "And you cannot register a dangerous breed dog as a Service dog here either, because the list automatically bans those that are on it, from being service dogs"
> ...



Are you the same poster who started the thread about hating and wanting to kick pugs?


----------



## Ice29 (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> > The Animal Control Officer told my neighbor today,
> ...



I said I wouldn't buy a pug


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Ah yes, here it is.  I knew it.    This retard is a dog hater.  

Pugs for sale


----------



## OldLady (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> The Animal Control Officer told my neighbor today,
> "Shut your mouth and listen very carefully, Dangerous Breed Dogs are banned here for Public safety purposes, and we don't give a fuck how much you love your dog, We don't fucking love your dog, and we're the boss, and your dog isn't a human being and it doesn't have rights and we're taking it away".
> 
> "And you cannot register a dangerous breed dog as a Service dog here either, because the list automatically bans those that are on it, from being service dogs"
> ...


Do you live in a city that has outlawed Pitbulls?  Never heard of german shepherds being a dangerous breed before.  (Although I've known some mighty mean black labs.)


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ah yes, here it is.  I knew it.    This retard is a dog hater.
> 
> Pugs for sale





> you'd have to abuse it just simply to get it to behave.



You evidently should not be around children either..


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ice29 said:
> ...



You said all kinds of disgusting things.  You are a disgusting . . . thing.  



Ice29 said:


> A dog like that, I would take a rifle or a shotgun and blow its fucking brains out for it.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2016)

I can train any dog to do what ever you want..There is a fee included though..


----------



## Ice29 (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're goddamn fucking right that I would not sit in my car for days on end with a dog cujo trying to attack me.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ice29 said:
> ...



  This forum really needs to purge itself of the nut jobs.


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > "And you cannot register a dangerous breed dog as a Service dog here either, because the list automatically bans those that are on it, from being service dogs"
> ...




where?






Valerie said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> > The Animal Control Officer told my neighbor today,
> ...


----------



## Valerie (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> This forum really needs to purge itself of the nut jobs.




this one belongs on the dangerous breed list.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

Valerie said:


> Ice29 said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



The insane asylum probably.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 25, 2016)

Those who abuse animals frequently become psychopathic killers, ya know.  Be nice to him.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Those who abuse animals frequently become psychopathic killers, ya know.  Be nice to him.



No, I will not be "nice" to him.


----------



## Coyote (Apr 25, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> I can train any dog to do what ever you want..There is a fee included though..




Don't look at me like that....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 25, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I can train any dog to do what ever you want..There is a fee included though..
> ...


You know I am just taking a picture..


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 25, 2016)

*sigh* Helen Keller had a pit bull. Breed bans are bullshit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2016)

Ice29 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Ice29 said:
> ...



_I'd have to abuse it just simply to get it to behave.
go buy a leather belt to crack it on the ass with.
A dog like that, I would take a rifle or a shotgun and blow its fucking brains out for it._

I hope someone does exactly that to you.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 25, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> *sigh* Helen Keller had a pit bull. Breed bans are bullshit.




The pits of that time were completely different than the pits are now. 

I'm not saying I'm in favor of BS legislation. I'm saying that humans have over bred almost every breed. 

The worst thing that can happen to an animal, or a breed or type of animal is to catch the attention of human beings. 

IMO, the worst are the poor dogs who have been bred to not be able to breathe normally. Or how about the spaniel whose brain is bigger than its skull? 

The list is endless and pits have suffered horribly because of asshole people breeding and overbreeding and inbreeding because they want to make a buck off the backs of creatures who have no say.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 25, 2016)

What city is this?


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 25, 2016)

Luddly Neddite said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > *sigh* Helen Keller had a pit bull. Breed bans are bullshit.
> ...



One of the reasons that I have been into rare breeds was to avoid those pitfalls that most face when choosing a companion. And I mean "companion" with all my heart. It wasn't choosing a rare breed to have a status symbol. Health and temperament were the key. And I have been blessed all these years aka I don't owe my vet any money.



But take Huggy who for all I can tell is an awesome pit owner. And because I know the kennel clubs well I've known good breeders and bad breeders. Consequently I have only gone for working class. 

The problem Luddly with breed bans is that the list gets out of hand. Germany for example. Well then everything in Germany seems to be crazy these days. 

You aren't allowed to have certain breeds but you can do this. 

*Bestiality brothels are 'spreading through Germany' warns campaigner as abusers turn to sex with animals as 'lifestyle choice' *

Animal welfare officer Madeleine Martin problem of 'erotic zoos' is growing
She tells of farmer whose once friendly sheep began refusing human contact
So when he put CCTV in his barn he watched men file in and abuse his herd

Bestiality brothels are 'spreading through Germany' warns campaigner as abusers turn to sex with animals as 'lifestyle choice'


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds like the dog catcher needs a rawhide bone and chew toy. Not much to go one so the whole thing may be made up and it doesn't really make sense. Animal control doesn't have arrest authority, they can't pounce on you and take the dog.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 25, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Sounds like the dog catcher needs a rawhide bone and chew toy. Not much to go one so the whole thing may be made up and it doesn't really make sense. Animal control doesn't have arrest authority, they can't pounce on you and take the dog.



I was wondering about that but I've been rural for quite a while now but as far as I knew aren't warnings or citations supposed to be given to an owner AFTER an investigation of a complaint.


----------



## Iceweasel (Apr 25, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the dog catcher needs a rawhide bone and chew toy. Not much to go one so the whole thing may be made up and it doesn't really make sense. Animal control doesn't have arrest authority, they can't pounce on you and take the dog.
> ...


Yeah, the story isn't right. They don't jerk the dog out of your hands. Now if he was running wild, they'd take him in but even then would probably let you find him a new home.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 25, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Thanks on that. I didn't think things had changed all that much to turn Animal Control as I used to know it as the gestapo. If anything the removal of a pet was the last thing an ASPCA/SPCA ever wanted to do instead of attempting to find a solution to whatever complaint was received.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 25, 2016)

tinydancer said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



The OP is probably just making up stories anyways.


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 25, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



I genuinely hope so. I would hate to think that a rep from an animal control department would just coldly drag off a pet. My animal control department out here deal in coyotes and the occasional  bobcat and for the most part just relocating beasties. 

Worst is when you open up the paper and you find the wildlife officials have just released the bobcat one county over. 



Hide your poodles people!


----------

